# Probleme bei der Einbindung eines Liferay Portalserver (Glassfish)



## Armando82 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Liferay Portalserver nach Anleitung in Netbeans eingebunden...wenn ich den starte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung mit der ich nicht wirklich was anfangen kann

Cannot run programm blabla/liferay-portal-5.2.3/glassfish/bin/asadmin": error=13, Permission denied

kennt jemand dieses Problem???


----------



## Noctarius (26. Mai 2012)

Klingt nach falschen Userrechten auf dem Server.


----------



## Armando82 (26. Mai 2012)

und wie kann man diese ändern???


----------



## Noctarius (26. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich ein Linux Server also Rechte richtig setzen.


----------



## Armando82 (26. Mai 2012)

hab aber einen mac...


----------



## Noctarius (26. Mai 2012)

Ist aber auch nur ein Unix-basiertes System  Versuch mal entweder den entsprechenden User als Owner zu setzen oder entsprechend die Zugriffsrechte zu setzen.


----------



## Armando82 (26. Mai 2012)

uuuuupssss....  

kannst du mir sagen wo und wie ich das machen kann???


----------



## Noctarius (27. Mai 2012)

Ist das mein Mac oder dein Mac? Als Entwickler sollte man sich schon grundlegend mit (wenigstens) seinem eigenen System auskennen sonst wirst du noch oft genug vor Problemen stehen.

Auf der Konsole sicher auch mit [c]chmod[/c] und [c]chown[/c], ohne Konsole keine Ahnung, der letzte Mac mit dem ich was zu tun hatte war die Pre-MacOSX-Zeit.


----------

